# Maxima 2001 Electrical Problem



## Guest (Dec 17, 2003)

Just bought a used 2001 Maxima SE with Leather/Bose/Passenger seat electric/17inch rims added options (I think they are added, but maybe some features SE standard - I am a Nissan newbie)

25,000 miles.

Anyhow, I have a wierd electrical systems issue.

My turning blinkers don't work.
My hazard lights don't work.
My steering wheel stereo control does not work.
My dashboard dimming control does not work.

All other electrical systems seem to work fine, including headlights, cabin lights, fog lights, Auto AC, Stereo manual controls, etc.

Is it a busted fuse? Something else? Please advise.

I think I am still under bumper to bumper warrantee but I would prefer to be armed with information before I go to the Nissan dealer for a warantee fix.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Wizaro2000


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

The fuses are always the best place to start... after that, check relays...


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

If it's not a fuse, check the Hazard switch itself. If it is unplugged, the blinkers will not work. I know this from experience in my wifes car. It sounds as thought the dash might have been taken off of your car. If the dash lighting control does not work, the dimmer may be unplugged as well. This will cause the dash lights to be dark or off completely. Same goes for the radio. If the wheel harness plug isn't connected good, that may be the problem. Like Chris said, check the fuses, then the relays, and then start pulling the dash apart, or let Nissan do it if it's still under warranty.

David


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

HNE said:


> If it's not a fuse, check the Hazard switch itself. If it is unplugged, the blinkers will not work. I know this from experience in my wifes car. It sounds as thought the dash might have been taken off of your car. If the dash lighting control does not work, the dimmer may be unplugged as well. This will cause the dash lights to be dark or off completely. Same goes for the radio. If the wheel harness plug isn't connected good, that may be the problem. Like Chris said, check the fuses, then the relays, and then start pulling the dash apart, or let Nissan do it if it's still under warranty.
> 
> David


get a wiring diagram and see if they are all on the same circuit. might help you identify a short.


----------

